# Margaret Paton



## David MacDiarmid (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi All,I am a new member and it might take a while to navigate the site.I was asked by my my Uncle Bobby if i could find information on the ill fated Margaret Paton that went down in the North Sea in 1949 all hands lost.My Uncle was supposed to have been on the MP but was transferred to another vessel at the last minute.He lost his best friend when the Margaret Paton went down.Bobby is 82 now and i think he would like info on it to look back over the years,David


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome Dave. Sure someone on here will have the information you seek
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, David.
I'm sure someone in the crew will be able to help with the details you want.
Meanwhile find your way around the ship and have a good voyage.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Some links here:
http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=1482


----------



## WLH (May 15, 2005)

Go to..........http://www.grantontrawlers.com/

Regards.......................WLH


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire.
I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

See

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=11506

Roger


----------

